# L 104's, Clown Plecos. Help?



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

So, I thought I had some bulldog plecos. Someone brought up that they looked more like clown plecos. Finally got a chance to do a bit of research on them, and they are, indeed, L 104's or Clown Plecos.

Now, I have a few questions. I have been looking at how to sex them and am totally confused on that point. I would love to see if I could breed them, but can't tell if I have 3 of the same sex, or if it is mixed or what. Any help would be appreciated. I know I am supposed to be looking for spike looking things, but have no idea what they look like, and can't remember what they are called. The only thing I know, is when I did my last rescape, I put all 3 in a white bucket, and they went a really light color, almost yellow. I read somewhere that females can do that, but again, totally lost. Everything I have seen is all Greek to me. Any help would be great.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/_species.php?species_id=734


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

S&KGray said:


> http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/_species.php?species_id=734


Thanks.


----------

